# safe



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 4, 2008)

what is the best gun safe....

it has to hold a whopping 3 guns 

It needs to be inexpensive!! maybe round $200


thanks,
Zach


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

You might look at the ones WalMart carries. If someone tried they could get into it or 2 people could even carry it off but they are inexpensive. Really good gun safes are very heavy and not very cheap.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 4, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> You might look at the ones WalMart carries. If someone tried they could get into it or 2 people could even carry it off but they are inexpensive. Really good gun safes are very heavy and not very cheap.



well I just want something that will make someone think twice bout taking them and its better than them sitting in a case


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

Then these might work. You should be able to anchor them to wall studs to make it harder on someone to move and it will definitely keep the guns away from little hands just for safety. I think the one a friend got for her son at WallyWorld was @ $100 or less.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Jan 4, 2008)

The one I bought is $80 at academy sports . Hold 8 guns , its called a stack - on  its decent .


----------



## firebiker (Jan 9, 2008)

*keep in mind there is a difference between Gun safes and Gun cabinets.
a cabinet can easily be broken into or toted off, but a decent safe can't be broken into very easy and can't be carried off without big hand trucks and a lot of manpower.
you can get a 12 gun safe for about $350 well worth the protection*


----------



## jav (Jan 17, 2008)

dont think so much what you have now as what you will have later, buy a quality safe now and be set for the future. look into fire protection also as well as security. not only can you keep guns in a safe, you can store important document as well


----------



## Hardwood man (Jan 29, 2008)

Got a couple at the wally world in Rockmart. It is the ones that were 399.00 and last weekend they were marked down to 299.00. Seemed real secure and purdy heavy also.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 29, 2008)

safe and cabnet are two different things...gonna be hard to find a true "safe" in that price range. Get one of those cabnets and bolt it to the floor inside your house and it will be better than nothing....


----------



## Buzz (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with the others, a true "gun safe" is going to be much more expensive than $200.   You can get a reasonably good gun cabinet for about that amount of money though and as HeavyShot said - bolt it down and it will be better than nothing!!!    

I have a Liberty LX 35 and it's very thick, heavy and has a fire rating of 75m at 1200 degrees.  It weighed a whopping thousand pounds with nothing in it.   Of course, today that's literally about 10 times the budget you have to spend.   The cheapest legit fire safes I've seen were closer to $800 or $900, but I am certainly not claiming to know all of them.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 29, 2008)

wally world usually puts theirs on sale this time of year-- bolt it to wall studs and floor and it will stay put--- it's not a "real safe" as others said but will store and might prevent theft  --- hope this question doesn't start a war of words like your scope thread did:


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 30, 2008)

if someone wants you guns they can ( in short order ) get into the wally world safes. they can deterr, and stop children from getting to them. but a thief with a hammer and big screw driver can most likley get into the ones at wally world.  i would suggest saving your money and shopping around for a heavy fire proof safe. hide your guns some where unusual in the house with ammo stored seperatley for now. just a suggestion. i have seen a couple good safes on here go for under 600. just keep you eyes out for one.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Remmy, go get yourself a wardrobe from wallyworld or a comparable store that is inexpensive.  Then take it home, put it together and go outside and get a piece of 2x2 or 2x4 and cut it to fit into the back of the wordrobe.  Cut "V" slats into the thing and then mount it to the back of the wardrobe.  Throw your guns in it and then throw in your hunting clothes or whatever...I got two like that back home and nobody would ever know that they each have 12 guns lined int he back of the wardrobe...cheap, and multi-purpose...


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Feb 7, 2008)

look for used ones. every now and then e-bay wil have one real cheap. ground freight to aloading dock is generally cheap too. i know that many of the safe stores carry great safes and good scratch/dent prices. look around....you'll find one for prolly round $300 8-12 guns...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 7, 2008)

Stack-On makes an affordable, well-constructed safe.  Now it won't stand up to fire, or a VERY determined attempt to get in.... but nobody is going to tote it off once it's bolted to a wall stud.  And it would take a torch or a LOT of drilling to break into.  

But there's good advice here.  Don't think about the guns you have now, but the ones you hope to have down the road.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 7, 2008)

champion makes a very good fire rated safe, i think there is a couple of dealers in georgia. i think the safe store right outside the mall entrance to bass pro in gwinnett carries them.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Feb 9, 2008)

i once asked a safe dealer the ol retorical question:

if i am out of town, what would stop a theif that has plenty of gas and a torch from cutting into my safe? 
the reply: a notice on the safe that says "WARNING-gun powder inside!"

yeah, i guess that would work.....


----------



## jboro1027 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was in the Macon Bass Pro shop today and in the back clearance section they had nice safes discounted due to scratches. I bought a redhead safe that weighs 300 pounds empty, fire resistant for 30 min at 1200 degrees, key pad on the door.The price new was $500 and I got the scratched up safe in excellent condition for $300. They had several different models I got the cheapest one. It will hold 14 guns, this would be hard to carry away I have it in my room and may eventually bolt it to the floor but don't really need to this thing is heavy duty.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Feb 11, 2008)

one recommendation to all safe owners and buyers:

please pay attention to the weight and load that you are putting on floor joists. most joist systems are rated for 40# per sq ft. just a thought.........


----------



## jboro1027 (Feb 11, 2008)

I lucky, we have 18" of concrete as our foundation which is what my safe sits on.


----------



## OkieHunter (Feb 12, 2008)

My safe weighs in at 1700 pound empty and is fire rated to over 2900 degrees or so but is also cost me $3000 bucks. but holds close to 30 long guns and as many handguns as you can stack in it.


----------



## h20fowlin (Mar 24, 2008)

Dont look at it as you only have three guns to put in it...look at it as insurance against fire, theft, and mischevious children

If you only have three guns, then you'll have plenty of room for:

Photo albulms, heirlooms, jewelry, expensive electronics, documents, and ammo.

A well known indivudual outside of macon had lightning hit an oak tree, and the roots went under his half a million dollar log cabin. 
Guess what- No gun safe. He had perazzi's laying under his bed. Not to mention what else.

A safe is a safe bet.

Heritage safes make a very good safe for a great cost. 

Good luck.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 25, 2008)

I had a stack-on years ago and it was o.k. I had it bolted to the wall behind it with lag bolts. That will keep anyone from carrying it off. I saw a safe at Sam's just like the one I have. I am not sure but I think they were selling them for about 600.00. They hold about 36 long guns if you remove the side shelves out of one side. Very good safe and fireproof (not sure of temperature or time rating).


----------



## Thrak (Jul 24, 2008)

I need a safe too.. where is a good place on my side of town to look at them?  (Canton, GA)

I heard of some place up 575 but dont know the name or specifics...


----------



## JR (Jul 24, 2008)

Thrak said:


> I need a safe too.. where is a good place on my side of town to look at them?  (Canton, GA)
> 
> I heard of some place up 575 but dont know the name or specifics...



Bargain Barn.  I bought a Browning Gold safe from them and paid about $800 less then I could find them ANYWHERE else.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 25, 2008)

Home Depot has a basic gun safe for $399.


----------



## pnome (Jul 25, 2008)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> nobody would ever know




Unless they read your post.


----------



## pnome (Jul 25, 2008)

A good rule of thumb for gun storage that I have heard is, you should keep you guns stored in such a way that it would take a 20 year old, 2 hours to get to them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 28, 2008)

they have some 3 gun stack-on's that fit in-between the studs of a wall @ franklins in athens on sale for under $100.  I think it was closer to $75, but can't remember.

The cool thing about these is that they can be flush mounted with the wall so that it doesn't take up any floor space.  you can do it at the back of the close or hang a painting over it and would be pretty hard to know it was even there.


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 29, 2008)

just my opinion here.. which doesn't count much...
but in a safe, fire protection is important to me as much as theft prevention. 
A good heavy safe with as many bolt locks as possible, fire protection and a decent finish is what I'm looking for.


----------



## safebuilder (Jul 29, 2008)

Or for the ultimate look at SafeAtHomeUSA.com...they also carry a full line of closet type safes that are made HERE instead of China like stackon from wally world


----------

